# Leash keeps coming off Prong collar



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

First time, it was in petsmart. Second time and third at the apartment complex and she had the zoomies.  . Fourth just happened today at Petsmart but I grabbed her and put it back on immediately. She didn't even notice it came off. It has never happened with her flat collar and the leash hook is not rusted.

We just picked her up from her comp and she was pulling hard from excitement so I switched her from the flat to the prong. I triple checked it to make sure it was secure. Started walking and the leash popped right off!!! We have Leerburg stainless steel and it's not a quick release. I hooked the leash onto the live ring. Anyone having trouble with this? The prong doesn't look defective nor does the leash... It's frustrating.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I would use a different leash. I've never had that problem myself, but it sounds like a leash problem and not a prong problem. Is the clip on the end too big for the live ring and maybe its just not really closing all the way?


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

It definitely closes all the way. I let my trainer look at it herself and she can't see why it would be coming out either. I'll take a picture when I get home. It's so weird...


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Leerburg | Leerburg's Prong Collar Leash™

Are you using a back up collar? This leash is fantastic. Has a good weight to it, made strong. Good thing about it is having the second collar still there regardless if the prong or clip fails on the live one.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Is it the leash to prong connection or the prong itself?

If it is the leash to prong.

The prong ring is flattish and I have seen the snaps with a spring hook as opposed to a bolt snap fail.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

It's your leash snap, it's bad. I know it 'looks" ok, but it's not. You need a new leash. It has nothing to do with the collar.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Here's what it looks like. Whenever I put it on, I pull on it several times to make sure it's on there. I thought it was good so we started walking and it just fell right off.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Twyla said:


> Leerburg | Leerburg's Prong Collar Leash™
> 
> Are you using a back up collar? This leash is fantastic. Has a good weight to it, made strong. Good thing about it is having the second collar still there regardless if the prong or clip fails on the live one.


That looks awesome! Yea, I keep her flat on her because it holds her tags. I might just buy this leash! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

That leash is designed to keep the dog still leashed when the PRONGS come apart. Not when a leash pops off, which the above device will not help.

That is not going to solve your problem because your leash snap is bad, and therefore all you will have accomplished is a loose dog with a prong and flat collar still on. There is one connection point that attaches your leash to that device, so when your leash comes undone again like it's been doing, your dog will still be loose.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Rerun said:


> That leash is designed to keep the dog still leashed when the PRONGS come apart. Not when a leash pops off, which the above device will not help.
> 
> That is not going to solve your problem because your leash snap is bad, and therefore all you will have accomplished is a loose dog with a prong and flat collar still on. There is one connection point that attaches your leash to that device, so when your leash comes undone again like it's been doing, your dog will still be loose.


That is correct, it is designed to keep the dog on a leash when the prongs come apart. She will avoid suddenly having a dog unleashed as she has experienced before. 2 things are accomplished with the leash. Replacement of a faulty leash, back up leashed collar for when the prong does come apart, which does happen. There will not be an unleashed dog.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Rerun said:


> That is not going to solve your problem because your leash snap is bad, and therefore all you will have accomplished is a loose dog with a prong and flat collar still on. There is one connection point that attaches your leash to that device, so when your leash comes undone again like it's been doing, your dog will still be loose.


:thinking: I agree that the leash snap has to be bad and that this doesn't have anything to do with the prong collar. But a new leash with a good snap should solve that problem, plus since this leash has TWO snaps, one for each collar, even if one snap suddenly went bad and popped off, the dog will still be attached by the other.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm still not clear if you mean the actual leash is coming off, leaving the collar intact on the dog's neck, or the collar is coming apart. I'm a little slow today. :blush:

Everyone covered it if it is the actual leash. If it is the prong, you may need to bend the prongs wider. Especially if you always hook/unhook by the same prong. Over time I've found they become loose just because they're being pinched so often. Mine came off unexpectedly a few times before I figured that out.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

If the PRONG collar itself isn't coming undone and falling off the dog, then the product sold by leerburg will not accomplish anything except having a loose dog that has a piece of material attaching it's flat collar to the prong collar. Those snaps I'm sure will remain in place. However, the snap on your leash attaching your leash to the product you are all looking at will still be bad, therefore it won't solve the problem. If the LEASH is actually coming undone, not the collar, then the leash snap will still allow the dog to become loose because the product only attaches prong to flat collar and has ONE connection point to the leash. So when the snap on the leash comes undone again, the dog will be loose.

I really don't know any other way to explain this. The leash snap is bad. You need a new leash. It's really that simple.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Rerun said:


> If the PRONG collar itself isn't coming undone and falling off the dog, then the product sold by leerburg will not accomplish anything except having a loose dog that has *a piece of material attaching it's flat collar to the prong collar.*


But it _doesn't_ attach the flat collar to the prong collar. There are TWO snaps on the leash, one for each collar. So if the snap attaching the leash to the prong collar fails, the other snap is still attached to the flat collar. 










It doesn't really matter if the prong collar falls apart and comes off the dog or the prong stays intact and the leash snap comes off and is no longer attached to the prong collar - there's still an attachment between the leash and another collar.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

ah I see, I didn't realize he was now making an actual LEASH with two snaps. I thought he was just making the attachment he used to make, that attached the two together but you still used your regular leash to attach to the equip.


----------

